# 2-14 April A&S



## Lateralmove (Mar 7, 2014)

If your going to Aprils A&S course roger up here.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 7, 2014)

2-14 here we go! I will have my swim w/cammies, and ruck times posted by mid next week. 

All I have now is

300 meter breast stroke without cammies: 6:45

3mile: 21:40 (needs improvement)
Pull-ups:20
Crunches:100


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 8, 2014)

Winendine I think I who you are.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 8, 2014)

Hahaha oh yeah! Send me a message and if you guess right I'll buy you a beer when we grad a&s!


----------



## McRib fried shake (Mar 8, 2014)

Alrighty, I'm slated for 2-14 A&S as well.
I've had some good standing with my ruck marches so far (still have the 8-mile hike, only did up to 7 so far) and I have no worries for my PFT (guaranteed 1st class, just gotta take it before I go). I'm just a little anxious with my swimming, since I haven't had much time for practice with cammies, only with a pair of shorts. Got all month to work on it, not gonna let it slip... Much luck to everyone going. My 7-mile ruck is attached.


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 9, 2014)

I talked to a recon marine today at the pool. Ended up talking about A&S. he told me a story about his buddy who went to A&S I guess this guy came in frist on every event and still did not get selected.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 9, 2014)

Lateralmove said:


> I talked to a recon Marine today at the pool. Ended up talking about A&S. he told me a story about his buddy who went to A&S I guess this guy came in frist on every event and still did not get selected.


I guess you can only find out what theyre looking for by attending.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 9, 2014)

McRib fried shake said:


> Alrighty, I'm slated for 2-14 A&S as well.
> I've had some good standing with my ruck marches so far (still have the 8-mile hike, only did up to 7 so far) and I have no worries for my PFT (guaranteed 1st class, just gotta take it before I go). I'm just a little anxious with my swimming, since I haven't had much time for practice with cammies, only with a pair of shorts. Got all month to work on it, not gonna let it slip... Much luck to everyone going. My 7-mile ruck is attached.


Good work Mcrib keep pushin! I need to get in with cammies and see where I'm at also


----------



## McRib fried shake (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Winendine, gonna keep on pressing here!


----------



## Green416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Confirmed admssion to A&S 2-14. Training has been going well. Primarily focused on building a baseline of strength, mobility and durability with 2 runs, 1 ruck, and 2 swimming workouts a week. Trying to be careful of overtraining at this point as I've heard they prepare you well at Phase 1. I've also heard of plenty of Marines excelling physically at A&S but not getting selected--it just proves to me that what they are looking for is the "complete package" Marine which is no secret because they state that openly in the preparation letter.

Here's what I'm working with so far:

+PFT: 300
+8-mile ruck: not tested yet -- been rucking on mountain bike trails mostly which are slower but allow me to build up more ankle/leg strength but leave a lot to be desired in terms of speed.
+300 meter swim w/ cammies: 8:05
+MARSOC short card: 19:55 all the way through. This thing is wicked and amazingly taxing on the upper body.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 10, 2014)

Green416 said:


> Confirmed admssion to A&S 2-14. Training has been going well. Primarily focused on building a baseline of strength, mobility and durability with 2 runs, 1 ruck, and 2 swimming workouts a week. Trying to be careful of overtraining at this point as I've heard they prepare you well at Phase 1. I've also heard of plenty of Marines excelling physically at A&S but not getting selected--it just proves to me that what they are looking for is the "complete package" Marine which is no secret because they state that openly in the preparation letter.
> 
> Here's what I'm working with so far:
> 
> ...


Very impressive Green416 I should take notes !   Stay motivated and uninjured. The Marsoc short card is a beast!!


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 10, 2014)

If you guys are looking for some idea of what to expect. check out 2 weeks in hell. It's green beret A&S


----------



## Green416 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you Winendine! I have some experience with programming for strength and conditioning, etc. so if you or anyone else on this site has any questions please PM me.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 12, 2014)

Lateralmove said:


> If you guys are looking for some idea of what to expect. check out 2 weeks in hell. It's green beret A&S


Is that documentary on netflix


----------



## Winendine (Mar 12, 2014)

Green416 said:


> Thank you Winendine! I have some experience with programming for strength and conditioning, etc. so if you or anyone else on this site has any questions please PM me.


Thanks Green416 I will definitely have some questions for you next week if my run time is not sub 21:00 yet!


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 12, 2014)

Classing up with 02-14. 
Run-17:45
P/U-20
S/U-100
6 mile ruck on relatively flat ground w/ 45 LB pack (not including water)-1:20
Need to time my latest 300m swim post-PFT. 
Ready to start this, to be tested beyond which I have before, to learn a lot, and to give it my all.


----------



## Lateralmove (Mar 12, 2014)

Winendine said:


> Is that documentary on netflix


It mite be on Netflix. I was able to stream it by just searching it on google.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 13, 2014)

Brandon E said:


> Classing up with 02-14.
> Run-17:45
> P/U-20
> S/U-100
> ...


Hoorah Brandon E!! Keep up the good work! Badass runtime by the way


----------



## Winendine (Mar 13, 2014)

Lateralmove said:


> It mite be on Netflix. I was able to stream it by just searching it on google.


I just watched it ! Thats some good stuff!


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks brother. Worked hard for it. Just did my 8 mile ruck. Came in at 1:43. Fifteen degree winds didn't help! Embrace it though, right? Haha.


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 13, 2014)

Winendine said:


> Hoorah Brandon E!! Keep up the good work! Badass runtime by the way


Sorry, I didn't reply directly to your post. Still getting the hang of the forum deal.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 13, 2014)

Brandon E said:


> Sorry, I didn't reply directly to your post. Still getting the hang of the forum deal.


No sweat man I'm still finding the ropes here also. See you at 2-14 brother !


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 13, 2014)

Winendine said:


> No sweat man I'm still finding the ropes here also. See you at 2-14 brother !


Kill. Spiritus Invictus brother.


----------



## McRib fried shake (Mar 22, 2014)

Dang, well, I have to admit a couple of things here: my swimming is not up to par as I had thought.
300 meter swim without cammies: 10:27

This Friday, I went to swim for my first time in cammies... And boy was I winded already by the 50 meter mark. I could only only swim a lap before taking a rest. 2:03 in 50 meters is awfully slow, of course. I haven't swam in cammies since swim qual and it makes me a little anxious. It's been the only time I get a chance to swim in cammies because of FSMAO and the high optempo at my unit... I don't want to push running and rucking to the side because of it, yet it does discourage me quite a bit. I know I came quite a long way with being able to stick to the 10-week workout plan with missing a few days here and there but I've tried my darnest and will keep trying until I do head to A&S. I just would really hate to go home the first day of training because of a slow time on my swimming.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 22, 2014)

McRib fried shake said:


> Dang, well, I have to admit a couple of things here: my swimming is not up to par as I had





McRib fried shake said:


> Dang, well, I have to admit a couple of things here: my swimming is not up to par as I had thought.
> 300 meter swim without cammies: 10:27
> 
> This Friday, I went to swim for my first time in cammies... And boy was I winded already by the 50 meter mark. I could only only swim a lap before taking a rest. 2:03 in 50 meters is awfully slow, of course. I haven't swam in cammies since swim qual and it makes me a little anxious. It's been the only time I get a chance to swim in cammies because of FSMAO and the high optempo at my unit... I don't want to push running and rucking to the side because of it, yet it does discourage me quite a bit. I know I came quite a long way with being able to stick to the 10-week workout plan with missing a few days here and there but I've tried my darnest and will keep trying until I do head to A&S. I just would really hate to go home the first day of training because of a slow time on my swimming.


Focus on your technique and it will free up a lot of energy.When your breaststroking it is very important to get that 2 seconds of glide in after your kick and pull. when gliding alot of guys tend to keep their head up(not streamline).  When gliding you should be staring at the bottom of the pool to keep your head inline with your body.( straighter than a #2 pencil).Get your cammies tailored to fit snug it will make a huge difference.(the fabric on your trousers should not touch the deck when unbloused.


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 23, 2014)

McRib fried shake said:


> Dang, well, I have to admit a couple of things here: my swimming is not up to par as I had thought.
> 300 meter swim without cammies: 10:27
> 
> This Friday, I went to swim for my first time in cammies... And boy was I winded already by the 50 meter mark. I could only only swim a lap before taking a rest. 2:03 in 50 meters is awfully slow, of course. I haven't swam in cammies since swim qual and it makes me a little anxious. It's been the only time I get a chance to swim in cammies because of FSMAO and the high optempo at my unit... I don't want to push running and rucking to the side because of it, yet it does discourage me quite a bit. I know I came quite a long way with being able to stick to the 10-week workout plan with missing a few days here and there but I've tried my darnest and will keep trying until I do head to A&S. I just would really hate to go home the first day of training because of a slow time on my swimming.


Just to add to what Winendine was saying, breathe.  Breathing is probably one of the most crucial things in water, if not the most. We had so many guys drop Aircrew Candidate school just because they wouldn't breathe right. On the side stroke, inhale on your slowest point, where you are bringing your legs up before you kick, exhale on the glide. On the breast, exhale on the glide while your face is underwater facing the deck, inhale when you surface. Remember, just because you are in the water doesn't mean you stop breathing. While treading, DEEP breaths, controlled and relaxed movement. This advice was from some Navy Rescue Swimmer and really helped me, bro. Hope it helps you.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 23, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 23, 2014)

McRib fried shake said:


> Dang, well, I have to admit a couple of things here: my swimming is not up to par as I had thought.
> 300 meter swim without cammies: 10:27
> 
> This Friday, I went to swim for my first time in cammies... And boy was I winded already by the 50 meter mark



Its kinda late in the game to be working on your swim, but if you can ruck and run: I would be spending every other day in the pool at a minimum. Cut your trousers down to ankle length and shoe goo/sew/hem them up. Cut out the elbow/knee insert materials as well, but leave your pockets. 

Also to caveat what a few have said, exaggerate your strokes/glides. RPM doesn't mean speed in the water. Strong - long glides in the water > a million strokes. You'll go a lot farther and save energy in the long run. And the key to that is not to be afraid of burying your face in the water and streamlining that body.


----------



## Winendine (Mar 23, 2014)

I will be pocketing all of the knowledge Brandon E and HillClimb have thrown out there. good stuff guys!!


----------



## ritterk (Mar 23, 2014)

You don't want snug cammies, they will limit your movement. Also, cut a small hole in the bottom of your cargo pockets on your trousers so water can flow through freely.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 23, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> Cut your trousers down to ankle length and shoe goo/sew/hem them up.




I thought modifying cammies was a no go.


----------



## Sandman3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Swim.  Find a pool somewhere(or the ocean) and swim.  Swim for hours with short breaks if you need them.  Go twice a day - I will tell you at this point you can absolutely afford to stop all forms of running in order to spend more energy dedicated to swimming.  The pool is what will kill off a large percent of your class.  You will run plenty enough when time comes but if you want to make it past phase 1 you need to devote your time in the water, slick then cammies, crossovers, and all types of variations you can think of. 

This goes for anyone reading - if you have timed yourself in cammies in a pool with very few people swimming around you - you can go ahead and add 1-2 minutes to your time because there will be a metric fuck ton of you in the water it's going to be like submerged mosh pit.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 23, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> I thought modifying cammies was a no go.



If they don't look like a bag of smashed assholes, they should be good to go/no one can tell: No frayed ends, still able to blouse over the boots, pockets serviceable, etc.


----------



## McRib fried shake (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, a lot of great feedback! Thanks guys, I'm sure to put a lot of these fresh ideas to use. Some things I will definitely look into:
Prolonging my glide from one second to two and thereby, conserving energy;
Keeping my head down more for a more streamline configuration;
Getting my cammies tailored for a more formfitting look and feel; and just simply hitting the pool more. At least another glint of hope to look forward to this...


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to crawl this forum a lot last year, but due to a 6 year contract it got shelved for almost a year. I will be atteding the 2-14 class as well. Have been working at the 41 area training tank as the BN MCIWS for the last year. if you are still having trouble I can help you out the best I can. I helped a guy going with me shave :45 off his time in 5 days. I ruck 65 lbs in the back yard of the 41 area: the reaper, alpha shelf, etc I rucked a 12 miler last year with only 45lbs, and killed it, but was damn near useless after. I still need to hit a 5 mi, and a 12 mi before we go, I just want a ballpark before we head out.  10 days left. 3, or 4 more days of training for me, them I'll rest up the last 5/6 days. Hit me up if you need anything before we go, if not I'll see you guys on the other side! 

PFT-275
Swim-8:25 - 300 cammies
3mi -37:14
4mi - 50:37
7mi - 1:33:08
8mi - 1:48:47 * that one sucked *


----------



## Winendine (Mar 31, 2014)

I wish I knew a mciws down here so I could get in the water with cammies haha


Jim Flagan said:


> I used to crawl this forum a lot last year, but due to a 6 year contract it got shelved for almost a year. I will be atteding the 2-14 class as well. Have been working at the 41 area training tank as the BN MCIWS for the last year. if you are still having trouble I can help you out the best I can. I helped a guy going with me shave :45 off his time in 5 days. I ruck 65 lbs in the back yard of the 41 area: the reaper, alpha shelf, etc I rucked a 12 miler last year with only 45lbs, and killed it, but was damn near useless after. I still need to hit a 5 mi, and a 12 mi before we go, I just want a ballpark before we head out.  10 days left. 3, or 4 more days of training for me, them I'll rest up the last 5/6 days. Hit me up if you need anything before we go, if not I'll see you guys on the other side!
> 
> PFT-275
> Swim-8:25 - 300 cammies
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2014)

joe24 said:


> <snip> because there will be a metric fuck ton of you in the water it's going to be like submerged mosh pit.


 
I swear to all that is holy that this is the greatest description I have heard in a long time.  Triathlon season is getting ready to begin again and I was trying to describe to a buddy what the beginning part of the swim is like.  That phrase is SO stolen!


----------



## McRib fried shake (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah I must give a quick update. This Sunday, I woke up feeling so great, that I decided to go ruck the 8 miles I've been holding off for over a month. Better yet, I did 9 miles instead (I forgot to resume my workout app, so I cut a little over a quarter mile off my "first" half before resuming). Even after the first 5 miles, I managed to keep my pace close to 4 mph, and that's with some hills included as well.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Mar 31, 2014)

Make sure you guys are putting in some time with practicing good pull ups. Get your chin over the bar, not just level with it. Leave no doubt in their mind. Don't be the guy that's wiping tears away because he just ran the worst PFT of his career.


----------



## McRib fried shake (Apr 1, 2014)

Good to go, Ron_Swanson, I'll bear to that in mind.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Apr 2, 2014)

Hit my last ruck before we go 

12 mi confirmed by Nike+ 

12:50 pace total time 2:30:47


----------



## Winendine (Apr 2, 2014)

Jim Flagan said:


> Hit my last ruck before we go
> 
> 12 mi confirmed by Nike+
> 
> 12:50 pace total time 2:30:47





Jim Flagan said:


> Hit my last ruck before we go
> 
> 12 mi confirmed by Nike+
> 
> 12:50 pace total time 2:30:47


Badass man! Let me borrow some of that squaredawayness


----------



## Jim Flagan (May 21, 2014)

I was a non select. 

I can honestly say I met some of the best Marines in my career so far at selection, they absolutely selected the top notch guys, a few curveballs in there, but great guys nevertheless I am glad I made it to the end, and I learned a lot while I was there great instructors. This door has closed another has to open. Thanks for all the help along the way fellas. 

-081 OUT!


----------



## McRib fried shake (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations to those who've been selected to move forward to ITC. I definitely learned quite a bit even with my short time spent in A&S, about myself and about others. I did meet some very respectful and hardworking Marines there, and I'd wish I could have spent more time with them. I DOR'd, and I regretted it so much. No need to cry over spilt milk though... I did learn how arrogant I can be when trying to accomplish a goal and yet, how much failure I could handle before I threw in the towel on myself. I didn't take the "you are going to fail" phrase to heart, and that's something one should ponder about before embarking into something like this. Like USSOCOM Commander Admiral McRaven said, "If you want to change the world get over being a sugar cookie and keep moving forward".


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

Are any of you going to try for the August A&S? What would you have done to better prepare yourself for the course?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2014)

Not a Marine, but I am SF....  Now you know why we 'BTDT' guys are so hard on the guys that refuse to listen to advice - especially about contingencies should the aspiration not match the requirements for the course attempted...

Good job all - as long as you learned about yourself, your limitations, humility, and the inner strength you need to achieve anything in life, you did well.


----------

